# RCS Questions



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

My shrimp tank is quite covered in green algae, so I'm wondering if I need to feed the RCS at all? They do seem to be eating the algae, though I don't see any effect on the amount of algae in my tank.

I've recently bought 50 new shrimps, so there are some 60 shrimps in the tank. Unfortunately, it's been 2 weeks and I still don't see any shrimp getting berried.

Is it because I haven't been feeding them much?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine eat algae on the glass although it doesnt seem like they ate any since the algae stays the same... I feed mine pellets everyday and sometimes take a day or two off from their feeding, hbh crab and lobster bites or shirakura food
Have any of your rcs got saddles?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah, quite a few have saddles, but none berried yet.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Then u probably just need to give them a bit of time  i see saddles on mine for a while, then they get berried ... 
Probably wouldnt be a bad idea to give them a varied diet though...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

put heater.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> put heater.


there is a heater, the temp is 75F.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

just wait and habe patience my friend.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Algae is a perfect shrimp food. It's great that you have a lot of it.

Your shrimps are probable not old enough. Usually people are not selling adult shrimp. They more sensitive to moving in a new environment.
Let them grow a little


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Eventhough they are algae eaters. They do need high proteins to reporduce. They are a scavenger after all. The life cycle of an RCS is that it takes 3 months from shrimplette to adult for them to be mature enough to breed. Depending on conditions, some may reach maturity in 2 months. From then one, they can be burried around ~30 days.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

